# A Scorecard from a simpler time.



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I think this one is from 1908.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did they really show birds with obvious DQs like wry tail? 

I saw the bottom line (after zooming) that said no line throughs did not necessarily mean a winner so there was more to it beyond the card.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, so it works backwards compared to modern judging. It was also a teaching tool in response to a different time. More of the population was involved showing birds.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I assumed it might be from the title on the card.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, but it was also serious scoring. You started with the Standard and subtracted for all issues. Then for champion birds you went to a more stringent set of rules that had little to do with the Standard and more to do with presentation. That's how we got to the presentation part of 4H and FFA.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

The exhibitor was judged on knowledge in an attempt to rule out push button birds. I remember this was the way we judged in Southeastern Kentucky in the eighties. It was a good system.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have never heard the term "push button birds." 

When you explained further on how it worked then I could see the way they exhibit 4H birds in that description. I don't have a lot of experience with FFA.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

FFA is just a little more focused on the commercial aspects of poultry and ag careers. A push button bird is a cherry picked ringer that an exhibitor buys or rents to compete with. It used to be a thing, mostly from about 1860 to 1930, the crazy years.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

I'm just an old mean dinosaur in today's world, I long for simpler times!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I'm just an old mean dinosaur in today's world, I long for simpler times!!!


Yeah, yeah. Keep flapping your gums. No one here believes you.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I hear you Slippy, I feel downright obsolete much of the time!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What the heck is wrong you with you guys? Although I still think Slippy is just talking words you both sound like someone kicked your dog.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I think I just lament not being able to do what I used to.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rebuilding crawlers is a very big thing. 

I've had to find workarounds for things I never gave a second thought to. I usually succeed or I get hurt. One of the two.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I relate to the getting hurt part! I was able to run that crawler for five hours today without a hitch, cleaned up two pastures and moved another manure pile. If I turn them over every year and move them I can get to usable composted fermented top soil in about three years. Those horse manure piles can get hot and smolder when they ferment.


----------



## Biring (Sep 24, 2020)

It takes three years to turn manure into topsoil? Here we buy in fresh cow manure in 50kg sacks. After three months in the sack at the base of a tree or banana plant it’s good to mix into the soil. If we just leave it we get lush grass growing out of the sack.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That's the advantage of your environment. Here, I am working with horse manure and sawdust bedding which is worthless if not composted correctly.


----------

